# nba live 2006



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

are the laker rookies going to be in the game. if so i will get bynum,wafer, and turiaf to become stars.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol Yes, all rookies will be in it.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

thanx


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

awesome


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

som1 please post the rating of the laker team and players!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Pos. Name. Overal Rating

C - Chris Mihm - 64
PF - Kwame Brown - 74
SF - Lamar Odom - 81
SG - Kobe Bryant - 95
PG - Sasha Vujacic - 62

SF - Devean George - 71
SF - Luke Walton - 65
PF - Brian Cook - 64
SF - Jumaine Jones - 70
PF - S. Medvendenko - 58
C - Andrew Bynum - 59
SG - Von Wafer - 59

PF - Brian Grant - 66
PF - Ronny Turiaf - 59
SF - Lorin Profit - 62


anyone else digging the song produced by Mike Shinoda titled "Remembe the Name" ? It reminds me of Kobe Bryant. maybe someone can make a mix tape with that music playing in the background


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

does it show our rookies faces when you highlight them in the roster screen. what do they have gerald green raymond felton and sean may rated.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I cannot say with absolute certainty that the Laker rookies faces will be in the game, but all of the Blazer rookies (even the more obscure ones) havec faces so I suspect they will.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

It shows Von Wafer's, but not Andrew Bynum's. They will probaly have a picture when the Roster Updates are available online.

Gerald Green is one of the highest rated rookies at 72. Both Sean May and Raymon Felton are between 65-69 believe. 



07McCarthy said:


> does it show our rookies faces when you highlight them in the roster screen. what do they have gerald green raymond felton and sean may rated.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what about bogus

he was the #1 pick


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

damn cant wait

so that i can trade sasha and slava and a 2nd rounder for nate robinson


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I think Felton is a 73?


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY LIVE TEAM

PG-MCKIE
SG-KOBE
SF-ODOM
PF-BROWN
C-MIHM

Bench
JOHNATHAN BENDER... I SCORED 36 PTS IN 15 MINS WITH HIM, HE IS INSANE!!!!!
LUKE
VON WAFER
LAURENCE ROBERTS...REPLACEMENT FOR RONNY...HE IS BEAST.
JJ
BYNUM
COOK

IR
John edwards (from the pacers trade)
Ronny (its to depressing to play him)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I'v been training Bynum like crazy hes now a 75 and really showing them that potenial!!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

NBA 2k6 is way better, even though I'm a Live fan also, NBA 2k6 is way more realistic you have to check this game out.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> NBA 2k6 is way better, even though I'm a Live fan also, NBA 2k6 is way more realistic you have to check this game out.


I will have to check it out but as of now I like Live 100% better.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well if your more of a simulated player, you'll go with NBA 2k6. If your more of a Arcade person, Live 2006 is the way to go.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

do they show the faces of our rookies in nba 2k6.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Well if your more of a simulated player, you'll go with NBA 2k6. If your more of a Arcade person, Live 2006 is the way to go.


To be honest, I am right in the middle. I will end up with both games I am sure. lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you guys see what just hit IGN.... THE xbox 360 version of 2k6.................................. Jesus.....


http://sports.ign.com/articles/655/655097p1.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Did you guys see what just hit IGN.... THE xbox 360 version of 2k6.................................. Jesus.....
> 
> 
> http://sports.ign.com/articles/655/655097p1.html


Damn....Thanx ....Let me just put up those pics on that article.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

the graphics are awsome but i think the faces dont resemble the real life counter parts.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

After a little tweaking, increasing Kwame to an 80 and Devean George to a 77 ...my lineup looks like this:

C - Chris Mihm
PF - Kwame Brown
SF - Lamar Odom
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Michael Redd (who is only rated 77 and makes the minimum...hahaha)

C - Steven Hunter
C/PF - Andrew Bogut
SF - Gerald Green (traded Slava, Luke Walton, and Sasha for him)
SG - Von Wafer
PG - Chris Paul

C - Andrew Bynum
SG - Antoine Wright


now that's what I call triangle :clap:



LakerLunatic said:


> CHECK OUT MY LIVE TEAM
> 
> PG-MCKIE
> SG-KOBE
> ...


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

im going to buy one of them today wich should I buy nba 2k6 or nba live 2006.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I always get Live. Last year I bought both and only played live. I played Live '06 last night and it was sweet.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Damn....Thanx ....Let me just put up those pics on that article.


 :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Damn....Thanx ....Let me just put up those pics on that article.


Those pictures are crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Those fans are looking the wrong way...


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Those fans are looking the wrong way...


True, so is Shaq. But Vince looks very good.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im starting my Dynasty with the Lakers and im trying to get G.Green but its almost impossible any suggestions?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

trade Luke Walton, Slava, and Sasha for Gerald Green, Michael Stewart, and another scrub to match salaries. 



Lakermike05 said:


> Im starting my Dynasty with the Lakers and im trying to get G.Green but its almost impossible any suggestions?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> trade Luke Walton, Slava, and Sasha for Gerald Green, Michael Stewart, and another scrub to match salaries.


Thnx .


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i just **** when i saw those pics


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

So I guess consensus would be to get Live?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

If you like Arcade style of play. I honestly would recommend to rent both because I haven't played 2k6 yet. I love NBA live 06, but I love basketball in general. If i had enough money I'd buy both. If you buy NBA Live 06 and go on XBOX Live. Look out for me, I'm ranked Top 10 in steals.:banana:



thekid said:


> So I guess consensus would be to get Live?


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

how come nba 2ks doesnt have von wafer or rony turiaf.


----------

